# Differences between Apples Snails and Mystery Snails



## leder_of_natara

Today I found out that Apple Snails are banned from Washington state. Now the pet stores are offering "Mystery Snails" instead. What is the difference between the two? Do Mystery Snails need a different minimum amount of tank space than Apple snails? How big do they get?


----------



## MyraVan

My guess is that what you call "apple snail" is a Pomacea canaliculata or something similar, while the "mystery snail" is a Pomacea bridgesii. They have differently shaped shells, see the bottom of this page for drawings:

http://www.applesnail.net/content/species_genera.htm

But here are the main differences:
* Pomacea bridgesii come in many more colors (while, blue, yellow, pink, purple, brown, tan; striped & plain), while the Pomacea canaliculata usually only come in yellow (although I have seen for sale a brown striped one)
* Pomacea canaliculata get much larger. My Pomacea bridgesii get to a max shell diameter of about 1.5". I'm not sure of the max size of the P. canaliculata since I've never had one, but they are supposed to be quite a bit bigger.
* P. canaliculata EAT PLANTS which is why I've never owned one (all my tanks are planted). P. bridgesii don't, except for duckweed which they love.

Below is a picture of my now sadly departed (they don't live very long) P. bridgesii "Grape"


----------



## leder_of_natara

Okay, cool. Thanks for your help


----------



## ni317

I own Cannas and they get about 5 inchs across in foot size.A nother diffrents from cannas and brigs is the color of there eggs clusters So far the Cannas have layed hot pink eggs above the water line but all my brigs have layed light pink to almost white clusters above the water line.


----------



## leder_of_natara

So mystery snails are going to lay their eggs above he water line? So when I do get mystery snails, I should leave some space between the top of the tank and the water?


----------



## ni317

In my snail tanks I leave the water down about 2 inchs or so or will have mama snails laying on you tanks tops or Like I have had befor layng on heaters and/or filters.Also you will need to have your snail tanks well covered or you snail may try to make a run for it.


----------



## TheOldSalt

That's true; you wouldn't believe the places a big snail can wind up in the middle of the night.


----------

